# tossed salad(jelly or syrup)



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

i bought my daughter a ten gallon tank to keep feeder fish in three days ago. i set it up that night. the gravel is new but the plants and rock used to be in my tank(and were cleaned well). i went to check on how its cycling and noticed bean sprout looking plants begining to poke up through the gravel. they look exactly like bean sprouts. i included a pic(not very good ones) of this mystery plant. i was wondering if anybody has seen this in any other tanks. the only thing i can think of is when i filled her tank i did a water change on my tank and filled hers with 5g of my water(to help bacteria take hold faster). i recently added a piece of driftwood to my tank which i set in the bathtub and poured boiling water over it for ten hours and let it soak for two days before introducing it. i searched my tank for a long time but found no sprouts at all. what is this? is it bad for my fish? what should i do?


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

hey guys could you help me move this to the plants forum i think i might get more help there. thanx and good job on the site. thanx again
PEACE OUT


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Believe it or not, I've seen those before.. they are nothing.
Just pull them up if they bother you. They will eventually rot away


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Believe it or not, I've seen those before.. they are nothing.
> Just pull them up if they bother you. They will eventually rot away


great thanx i was getting worried for a while there. thought i had some alien plant growing here, no one was answering. do you know what it is and how it got started in my tank? thanx again. peace


----------

